# How-To: Replace the Oil Pump on a '95-'99 Maxima



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

What's going on guys,

I swapped out a leaky old oil pump on a A32 Chassis Maxima this past weekend so I'd like to post up the procedure for replacement while it's still fresh in my mind 


*Note: The oil pump on the VQ30DE engine is located on the crankshaft behind the timing chain cover. The oil pans and the timing chain cover and timing chain must be removed to access the oil pump.*









*diagram courtesy of nissanpartszone.com; all rights reserved


1) Remove the upper and lower oil pans.

2) Remove the water pump cover.

3) Remove the timing chain cover.

4) Remove the timing chain.

5) Unbolt the oil pump strainer.

6) Unbolt the oil pump assembly from the engine block.

*-Installation-*

1) Pack the oil pump full of petroleum jelly to prevent the pump from cavitating when the engine is started.

2) Bolt the oil pump assembly to the engine block. Torque the bolts to 74.6-95.5 in.lbs. (8.43-10.8 Nm.).

3) Install the oil strainer. Be sure to use a new gasket.

4) Install the timing chain.

5) Install the timing chain cover.

6) Install the water pump cover.

7) Install the upper and lower oil pans.


--Stay tuned for the timing chain removal/installation thread coming to a computer screen near you --


----------

